# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  فراخوان استخدام برنامه نویس iOS و  ASP.Net - همکاری بلندمدت

## s.m.h.m

فراخوان استخدام برنامه نویس در *مشهد* در ضمینه های:

- JavaScript (Web/Mobile App) 
- Java (Android)
- Objective-C/Swift (iOS)
- C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎ (ASP.NET, MVC/vNext)

مهارت و تجربه كار به اضافه اهتمام و آمادگى همكارى بلندمدت الزامى است.
در ضمن از دوستانی که تجربه و تسلط بالایی داشته باشند استقبال میشود و شرایط مناسبی فراهم خواهد شد.

لطفاً روزمه خود را به jobs@iShia.org ارسال فرماييد.

----------------------------------

باسلام

به چند نفر جهت *همکاری بلند مدت* برنامه نویسی برای محیط های *ASP.Net* , *iOS* در *مشهد* نیازمند هستیم.

برنامه نویس ‌C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎:
- مسلط به SQL Server
- مسلط به C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎.NET
- ترجیحا آشنا با ‌‌MVC 4
در ضمن از دوستانی که تجربه کافی و همچنین تسلط بالایی داشته باشند استقبال میشود و شرایط مناسبی فراهم خواهد شد.

لازم به ذکر است که درصورت تجربه مناسب (در محیط های دیگر یا زبان های دیگر ) و تایید نیرو،* امکان آموزش نیرو* برای iOS فراهم میشود.

لطفا اطلاعات را به صورت زیر به این ایمیل ارسال نمایید.

jobs@iShia.org
اطلاعات و مشخصات عمومی فردی (ازجمله وضعیت تآهل و سربازی):
اطلاعات تماس:
اطلاعات تحصیلی:
مدارک و مهارت های مرتبط با حوزه ی نرم افزار:
سوابق و پروژه های کاری:

----------


## s.m.h.m

دوباره این فرصت فراهم شده است!

دوستانی که در زمینه iOS فعالیت میکنید، فرصت همراه بودن با قویترین تیم برنامه نویسی اپل در ایران را از دست ندهید.

از دوستانی که در زمینه دات نت تجربه دارند دعوت میشود تا مشخصات خود را برای ما ارسال کنند.
مخصوصا افراد حرفه ای و باتجربه. اگر فکر میکنید جزو بهترینها هستید، مطمئن باشید شرایط خوب و کاری حرفه ای خواهید داشت.

در صورت تمایل برای همکاری در *مشهد* لطفا مشخصات خود را طبق پست قبلی به این ایمیل ارسال کنید:
jobs@*iShia*.org

----------


## s.m.h.m

درصورت تمایل برای همکاری در *مشهد* در یکی از زمینه ها زیر میتوانید مشخصات خود را برای ما ارسال کنید:
- Android
- iOS
- ASP.Net

jobs@*iShia*.org

----------


## s.m.h.m

فراخوان استخدام برنامه نویس در *مشهد* در ضمینه های:

- JavaScript (Web/Mobile App) 
- Java (Android)
- Objective-C/Swift (iOS)
- C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ (ASP.NET, MVC/vNext)

مهارت و تجربه كار به اضافه اهتمام و آمادگى همكارى بلندمدت الزامى است.
در ضمن از دوستانی که تجربه و تسلط بالایی داشته باشند استقبال میشود و شرایط مناسبی فراهم خواهد شد.

لطفاً روزمه خود را به jobs@*iShia*.org ارسال فرماييد.

----------

